# Breaking (hopefully) good news ...



## craigsub (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi all - This has been posted in a couple of threads, but I thought a new thread was a good idea. 

I have finished a verbal agreement to let my brother and his son (Rock and Bill) to purchase half of CHT. Bill is a sound engineer, and is also a 26 year young, ready to rock and roll, let's make CHT into what it should be guy.

There will be a lot of details worked out in the next 90 days, but the basics are Bill will take over all assembly. All the legal issues regarding his status within the company have already been discussed, including the government rules regarding the new regulations coming in the next two years.

The Black Friday sale mentioned in another thread is continuing, and hopefully we will be ordering more enclosures shortly after the first of January.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wonderful new Craig! I look forward to having Bill join us here so that we can all "meet" him! :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

This is good news! It's great that CHT will continue on! I'm wishing Craig, Rock, and Bill all the best!!!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

That is good news. Hope all the best.:sn:


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now all you need to do is offer to ship overseas.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news!


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

It sounds like expansion to me, and that's usually a sign that your business is doing something right. Hope the transition goes smoothly and you can put three heads together to deliver some awesome new products.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

That's great news!

I was just skimming through the CHT forums trying to see what had passed in the last couple months and ended up back here. 

Glad to hear it.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I was just wondering how everything has finally shaken out at CHT?
Who is/are the owner(s), and who is running the day to day operation of the company?


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Great news


----------

